# Iphone 4 mit O2 Freikarte verwendbar?



## freak094 (15. September 2010)

Mir stellt sich folgende Frage:

Das iPhone 4 benötigt ja eine micro Simkarte und man kann ja alle "normalen"
Simkarten passend zuschneiden, doch nun hat mir mein Kumpel gesagt, dass dies nicht mit der O2 Freikarte funktioniert.
Nun bin ich ein wenig unsicher und möchte wissen, ob ich diese nun zurecht schneiden kann und dann mit dem iPhone 4 verwenden kann oder nicht.

Danke für eure Antworten schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## GaAm3r (15. September 2010)

Schneiden ??
Das Handy muss Factory Unlocked sein , sonst brauchst du einen Vertrag von der Telekom der fürs iPhone zugeschnitten ist.


----------



## freak094 (15. September 2010)

> Das Handy muss Factory Unlocked sein


ja es ist schon Factory Unlocked



> Schneiden



Simkarte schneiden


----------



## freak094 (15. September 2010)

weiß das denn keiner?


----------



## iRaptor (16. September 2010)

Micro-SIM im Eigenbau - Video - CHIP Online

Hier siehst du wie man die MicroSIM zuschneiden kann.

Lg


----------



## mariohanaman (16. September 2010)

also wenn das handy unlocked ist, spielt es keine rolle welchen anbieter du nimmst. natürlich muss die simkarte richtig zugeschnitten werden. ich habe mir erst letzte woche ein iphone mit vodafone geholt und auch schnibbeln müssen, hat aber alles top geklappt


----------



## freak094 (16. September 2010)

d.h. man kann jede Simkarte zu einer micro schneiden? 
hab ich es doch gewusst


----------



## Iceananas (16. September 2010)

Wieso soll das bei der O2 Karte nicht gehen? Alle SIM Karten sind genormt, das heißt die müssen vom Aufbau her alle gleich sein.


----------



## freak094 (16. September 2010)

gut dann hab ich doch recht gehabt und mein Kumpel lag mal wieder falsch


----------



## mariohanaman (17. September 2010)

so ists wohl. doch ne garantie dafür das das klappt kann dir keiner geben. musst halt gut schneiden ^^


----------



## shakram (20. September 2010)

naja ich habe auf meinem iphone 3G selber unlock gemacht und danach ging auch alles zur zeit habe ich eplus freikarte drin!


----------

